# 2010 Teen Choice Award Nominees



## AMUN (30 Juli 2010)

*2010 Teen Choice Award Nominees*

*Choice TV Show: Drama*
90210
Gossip Girl
Grey's Anatomy
House
The Secret Life of the American Teenager

*Choice TV Actor: Drama*
Penn Badgley, Gossip Girl
Ken Baumann, The Secret Life of the American Teenager
Chace Crawford, Gossip Girl
Daren Kagasoff, The Secret Life of the American Teenager
Tristan Wilds, 90210

*Choice TV Actress: Drama*
Sophia Bush, One Tree Hill
Blake Lively, Gossip Girl
Leighton Meester, Gossip Girl
Olivia Wilde, House
Shailene Woodley, The Secret Life of the American Teenager

*Choice TV Show: Fantasy/Sci-Fi*
Fringe
Lost
Smallville
Supernatural
The Vampire Diaries

*Choice TV Actor: Fantasy/Sci-Fi*
Josh Holloway, Lost
Joshua Jackson, Fringe
Ryan Kwanten, True Blood
Tom Welling, Smallville
Paul Wesley, The Vampire Diaries

*Choice TV Actress: Fantasy/Sci-Fi*
Nina Dobrev, The Vampire Diaries
Evangeline Lilly, Lost
Hayden Panettiere, Heroes
Anna Paquin, True Blood
Anna Torv, Fringe

*Choice TV Show: Action*
24
Burn Notice
Chuck
Human Target
NCIS: Los Angeles

*Choice TV Actor: Action*
Jeffrey Donovan, Burn Notice
Zachary Levi, Chuck
LL Cool J, NCIS: Los Angeles
Kiefer Sutherland, 24
Mark Valley, Human Target

*Choice TV Actress: Action*
Gabrielle Anwar, Burn Notice
Mary Lynn Rajskub, 24
Daniela Ruah, NCIS: Los Angeles
Katee Sackhoff, 24
Yvonne Strahovski, Chuck

*Choice TV Show: Comedy*
The Big Bang Theory
Glee
Modern Family
Sonny with a Chance
Wizards of Waverly Place

*Choice TV Actor: Comedy*
Steve Carell, The Office
Jonas Brothers, JONAS
Sterling Knight, Sonny with a Chance
Cory Monteith, Glee
Jim Parsons, The Big Bang Theory

*Choice TV Actress: Comedy*
Miranda Cosgrove, iCarly
Kaley Cuoco, The Big Bang Theory
Selena Gomez, Wizards of Waverly Place
Demi Lovato, Sonny with a Chance
Lea Michele, Glee

*Choice TV: Animated Show*
American Dad
The Cleveland Show
Family Guy
South Park
Star Wars: The Clone Wars

*Choice TV: Reality Show*
The Hills
Jersey Shore
Keeping Up with the Kardashians
The Price of Beauty
Taking The Stage

*Choice TV: Reality Competition Show*
American Idol
America's Next Top Model
Dancing with the Stars
Project Runway
Randy Jackson Presents: America's Best Dance Crew

*Choice TV: Male Reality/Variety Star*
Paul DJ Pauly D DelVecchio, Jersey Shore
Lee DeWyze, American Idol
Brody Jenner, The Hills
Bret Michaels, Celebrity Apprentice
Michael The Situation Sorrentino, Jersey Shore

*Choice TV: Female Reality/Variety Star*
Crystal Bowersox, American Idol
Kristin Cavallari, The Hills
Lauren Conrad, The Hills
The Kardashians, Keeping Up with the Kardashians
Nicole Snooki Polizzi, Jersey Shore

*Choice TV: Villain*
Russell Hantz, Survivor: Heroes Vs. Villains
Jane Lynch, Glee
Terry O'Quinn, Lost
Ian Somerhalder, The Vampire Diaries
Ed Westwick, Gossip Girl

*Choice Movie: Action Adventure*
G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
Kick-Ass
Robin Hood
Sherlock Holmes
The Losers

*Choice Movie Actor: Action Adventure*
Nicolas Cage, Kick-Ass
Russell Crowe, Robin Hood
Matt Damon, Green Zone
Robert Downey Jr., Sherlock Holmes
Channing Tatum, G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra

*Choice Movie Actress: Action Adventure*
Cate Blanchett, Robin Hood
Mila Kunis, The Book of Eli
Rachel McAdams, Sherlock Holmes
Sienna Miller, G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
Zoe Saldana, The Losers

*Choice Movie: Sci-Fi*
2012
Avatar
District 9
Iron Man 2
The Time Traveler's Wife

*Choice Movie Actor: Sci-Fi*
Sharlto Copley, District 9
John Cusack, 2012
Robert Downey Jr., Iron Man 2
Jude Law, Repo Men
Sam Worthington, Avatar

*Choice Movie Actress: Sci-Fi*
Scarlett Johansson, Iron Man 2
Rachel McAdams, The Time Traveler's Wife
Gwyneth Paltrow, Iron Man 2
Amanda Peet, 2012
Zoe Saldana, Avatar

*Choice Movie: Fantasy*
Alice in Wonderland
Clash of the Titans
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
The Twilight Saga: New Moon

*Choice Movie Actor: Fantasy*
Johnny Depp, Alice in Wonderland
Jake Gyllenhaal, Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Taylor Lautner, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Robert Pattinson, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Sam Worthington, Clash of the Titans

*Choice Movie Actress: Fantasy*
Gemma Arterton, Clash of the Titans / Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Rosario Dawson, Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
Kristen Stewart, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Mia Wasikowska, Alice in Wonderland
Emma Watson, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

*Choice Movie: Drama*
The Blind Side
Dear John
The Last Song
Remember Me
The Runaways

*Choice Movie Actor: Drama*
Jake Gyllenhaal, Brothers
Tobey Maguire, Brothers
Robert Pattinson, Remember Me
Jeremy Renner, The Hurt Locker
Channing Tatum, Dear John

*Choice Movie Actress: Drama*
Sandra Bullock, The Blind Side
Miley Cyrus, The Last Song
Dakota Fanning, The Runaways
Amanda Seyfried, Dear John
Kristen Stewart, The Runaways

*Choice Movie: Romantic Comedy*
The Back-up Plan
Just Wright
Letters to Juliet
The Proposal
Valentine's Day

*Choice Movie Actor: Romantic Comedy*
Gerard Butler, The Ugly Truth / The Bounty Hunter
Josh Duhamel, When in Rome
Joseph Gordon-Levitt, (500) Days of Summer
Ashton Kutcher, Valentine's Day
Ryan Reynolds, The Proposal

*Choice Movie Actress: Romantic Comedy*
Kristen Bell, When in Rome
Sandra Bullock, The Proposal
Queen Latifah, Valentine's Day / Just Wright
Jennifer Lopez, The Back-up Plan
Amanda Seyfried, Letters to Juliet

*Choice Movie: Comedy*
Date Night
Get Him to the Greek
Hot Tub Time Machine
Killers
She's Out of My League
*
Choice Movie Actor: Comedy*
Russell Brand, Get Him to the Greek
Steve Carell, Date Night
Jonah Hill, Get Him to the Greek
Ashton Kutcher, Killers
Chris Rock, Death at a Funeral

*Choice Movie Actress: Comedy*
Kristen Bell, Couples Retreat
Lizzy Caplan, Hot Tub Time Machine
Tina Fey, Date Night
ZoÃ« Saldana, Death at a Funeral
Emma Stone, Zombieland
*
Choice Movie: Horror/Thriller*
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Paranormal Activity
Shutter Island
Splice
The Stepfather

*Choice Movie Actor: Horror/Thriller*
Penn Badgley, The Stepfather
Adam Brody, Jennifer's Body
Leonardo DiCaprio, Shutter Island
Jackie Earle Haley, A Nightmare on Elm Street
Micah Sloat, Paranormal Activity

*Choice Movie Actress: Horror/Thriller*
Katie Cassidy, A Nightmare on Elm Street
Megan Fox, Jennifer's Body
Audrina Patridge, Sorority Row
Michelle Williams, Shutter Island
Rumer Willis, Sorority Row

*Choice Movie: Animated*
How to Train Your Dragon
Marmaduke
The Princess and the Frog
Shrek Forever After
Toy Story 3

*Choice Movie: Villain*
Joseph Gordon-Levitt, G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
Stephen Lang, Avatar
Rachelle Lefevre, The Twilight Saga: New Moon
Christopher Mintz-Plasse, Kick-Ass
Mickey Rourke, Iron Man 2

*Choice Movie: Dance*
Sandra Bullock and Betty White, The Proposal
Miley Cyrus and Liam Hemsworth, The Last Song
Robert Downey Jr., Iron Man 2
Tina Fey and Steve Carell, Date Night
Michael Jackson, This Is It

*Choice Music: Male Artist*
Justin Bieber
Jason Derulo
Drake
Adam Lambert
Usher

*Choice Music: Female Artist*
Miley Cyrus
Ke$ha
Lady Gaga
Shakira
Taylor Swift

*Choice Music: Group*
The Black Eyed Peas
Glee Cast
Selena Gomez & The Scene
New Boyz
Young Money

*Choice Music: Rap Artist*
Drake
Eminem
Jay-Z
Ludacris
Pit Bull

*Choice Music: R&B Artist*
Beyonce
Alicia Keys
Rihanna
Trey Songz
Usher

*Choice Music: Rock Group*
Kings of Leon
MGMT
Muse
Paramore
Train

*Choice Music: Male Country Artist*
Luke Bryan
Kenny Chesney
Brad Paisley
Darius Rucker
Keith Urban

*Choice Music: Female Country Artist*
Miranda Lambert
Martina McBride
Taylor Swift
Carrie Underwood
Gretchen Wilson

*Choice Music: Country Group*
Gloriana
Lady Antebellum
Rascal Flatts
Sugarland
Zac Brown Band

*Choice Athlete: Male*
David Beckham (Soccer)
Drew Brees (Football)
LeBron James (Basketball)
Apolo Anton Ohno (Speedskating)
Albert Pujols (Baseball)

*Choice Athlete: Female*
Candace Parker (Basketball)
Danica Patrick (Auto Racing)
Misty May Treanor (Volleyball)
Lindsey Vonn (Skiing)
Serena Williams (Tennis)

*Choice Action Sports Athlete: Male*
Travis Pastrana (Motocross)
Kevin Pearce (Snowboarding)
Ryan Sheckler (Skateboarding)
Kelly Slater (Surfing)
Shaun White (Snowboarding)

*Choice Action Sports Athlete: Female*
Torah Bright (Snowboarding)
Sarah Burke (Skiing)
Ashley Fiolek (Motocross)
Maya Gabeira (Surfing)
Hannah Teter (Snowboarding)

*Choice Comedian*
Aziz Ansari
Ellen DeGeneres
Jimmy Fallon
Chelsea Handler
George Lopez


----------



## Q (30 Juli 2010)

Besten Dank für die Info AMUN. Dann sind wir mal alle gespannt!


----------



## casi29 (3 Aug. 2010)

ja, bin auch auf die bilder gespannt


----------



## normal (4 Aug. 2010)

bin auch gespannt


----------



## Bobby35 (5 Aug. 2010)

Choice TV Actress: Comedy
Miranda Cosgrove, iCarly <3 <3 <3
Kaley Cuoco, The Big Bang Theory
Selena Gomez, Wizards of Waverly Place
Demi Lovato, Sonny with a Chance
Lea Michele, Glee

btw Danke für die Info


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Aug. 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2010)

danke fürs informieren


----------



## yoshiki (2 Nov. 2010)

danke für die Info


----------



## lorddarkstar (3 Nov. 2010)

Da freu ich mich schon auf die Bilder!


----------

